# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Field gun

## Survy

Hey all, am looking at joining in on my 2nd ever duck season this year.
I couldn't believe how fun and social it was first time round, going from place to place.

Only shottie I have is a mav88 20" cyl bore. Yes it goes bang, have taken duck down with it.
But I would like to look at something else more suited.

This is what I'm after.

12g under / over 
28" me thinks
With ejectors
Wood

Use : ducks, other small game
Reason : I have always fancied the under over being slimple to use. Slow and steady wins the race.
Budget : well I have been looking at this

Mossberg Silver Reserve II Field 12G O/U | MOS75435 | Kilwell Sports Ltd

That's RRP and I don't want to go that high.

Can anyone recommend others along the same lines as the Mossberg silver reserve ? Simple not after custom designs on the shottie or anything like that.


Cheers

----------


## Toby

Really loving my Yildiz 20g

----------


## mikee

Both would be good but I would suggest you could try "haunting" the local gunshops and look at S/H ones too. A good S/H Miroku or similar you might find. Just make sure if you are looking at specifically 12g guns they are proofed for steel shot use.  A lot of under/overs are cheap because they cannot cope with steel shot, don't get caught.

Personally I use a 12g for clays and 20g for everything else

----------


## Maca49

> Really loving my Yildiz 20g


Can I borrow it for the off season?

----------


## lophortyx

on trade me is a very good franchi o/u 12ga,open choked so you could shoot steel up to 32gm.there is a bid at $500.this is a great gun for the money and i own and have bought a few.

----------


## Survy

Thanks lophortyx I will check it out,..... It's not your auction is it ? Lol

I do know that the best place to check them out is in the stores and size them up, I'm hoping to be able to narrow down the range that's out on the market, especially since the Turkish brands have come in, there are soo many.

----------


## Toby

> Can I borrow it for the off season?


Yeah don't see why not

----------


## lophortyx

ha ha. no, i do not know the owner,nor have i sighted that gun. the gun is a great looking gun and franchi's of this era are bloody well made.italians probably make the best u/o bang for buck,the japanese made miroku and brownings are great buys,but expect to pay double this amount.the choke sizes on the franchi are perfect for field shooting, just check if the stock is the right cast ie left or right hand shooter.

----------


## Maca49

> Yeah don't see why not


Deal!

----------


## Spudattack

Field gun you say?

----------


## gsp follower

> Hey all, am looking at joining in on my 2nd ever duck season this year.
> I couldn't believe how fun and social it was first time round, going from place to place.
> 
> *Only shottie I have is a mav88 20" cyl bore. Yes it goes bang*, have taken duck down with it.
> But I would like to look at something else more suited.
> 
> This is what I'm after.
> 
> 12g under / over 
> ...


how do your maimai mates like the short barrelled ear ringer :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
i wouldnt recomend the 20 gauge in your second season hell even im going off  it as a duck gun.
ive killed a lot of geese pigeons parries with it but  i struggle to centre mallards with it at times :Pissed Off: 
i want my 16 gauge back :Oh Noes: 
a good 12 o/u with multi chokes would be hard to beat for a novice 12 gauge ammo is available everywhere and in every variety to suit every damn use.
i still think the 3 inch is unneccessary for most use so why pound yourself with it when choke changing and good load testing can probably be just as effective..
the russian single trigger baikel while basic and heavy for it purpose is probably the most rugged reliable entry level o/u of them all .

----------


## Spudattack

Baikals pop up all the time on TM, built like a brick shithouse and cheap to buy.

Baikal skeet 12 gauge shotgun | Trade Me

like this but this one is really expensive, can normally pick them up for about $300 odd.

----------


## Survy

Cool thanks for the info guys, I'll add baikals to my list to look at.
@gps follower, never been in a maimai, that's the beauty of many farmers pulling together at duck season and going from farm to farm, with tea and cakes at every 2nd stop :-)

But it doesn't take long to spot the city fella and his 20" barrel. I'm sure they just play nice with me and say I hit the odd duck or two, even though it was prob them.

----------


## MAJOR F

hi your russian guns are ok and will last but they are a bit heavy and seem lifeless in my hands ,the mossberg is ok now that they have sorted out the firing pin issues of the first serries ,i agree on the franchi on tm at the moment although single trigger and english stock doesnt work for me somehow they are a good gun ,i have seen some good skb,s go for around 500 and they are a very good gun for the money also look at some of the lesser known itailian guns around ie castellani,marocchi or spainish guns aya ,lanber you can get a good gun for your money if you look around if you find something and are not sure about it just give us a holla cheers

----------


## Marty Henry

Akkar (Turkish) are making very stylish o/u field guns all steel compatible new for around 900, plus that triple barrel one they make would be the thing for driven upland game!

----------


## R93

I hear  a wee rumour that autos will require pinning to 3 shots in some districts this season.
Not sure how valid it is but I am happy to go back to a double gun for ducks if need be.

My advice is to just buy a gun that fits you. 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## MAJOR F

I WONT be sticking any pins in any of my semi autos and therefor wrecking a perfectly good gun to hell with that bullshit i will put in the plug and limit the shots to the requried amount anyway ill be using a dble barrel sidelock with bismith dont need more than 2 shots ...

----------


## lophortyx

well done major. long live the double barrel. i do not understand the desire to buy new.many shotguns were designed to fire tens of thousands of rounds,far more than a field hunter would ever shoot in a couple of lifetimes.there are some excellent makes/models mentioned here that can be bought for 5-600 secondhand and are fantastic value,far better than buying turkish guns,although these are good value on the new market,but not the quality of some japanese,italian and spanish guns.i still take out a 1877 greener,as well as other hammer guns,and i still can't resist buying the odd outstanding value u/o when they come up.its a joy to have such craftmanship between your hands,not machine stamped,mass assembled,produced for a price segment,piece of crap.there have been 2 german made simpsons u/o sold on TM for around $500.if i didn't have one of would have bought them.these are fantastic value.if you could buy them today the cost new would probably be in excess $6000.you won't wear them out.some people just want a shooter,but a lot of fun can be had in seeking out a classic and bargain,but do your homework,seek out good advice,going into the unknown blind,well, that way there be dragons.

----------


## northdude

I started off with the same gun as what you've got it didn't fit me and didn't point either I didn't know what those two things ment until I went to a gunshop and tried a few different guns theres a big difference between one that fits and points and one that doesn't so id say go and try a few different ones first

----------


## mikee

> I started off with the same gun as what you've got it didn't fit me and didn't point either I didn't know what those two things ment until I went to a gunshop and tried a few different guns theres a big difference between one that fits and points and one that doesn't so id say go and try a few different ones first


And remember F/A salesmen trying to sell you a shottie will actually know *anything* about shotgun fit.

----------


## gsp follower

> Akkar (Turkish) are making very stylish o/u field guns all steel compatible new for around 900,* plus that triple barrel one they make would be the thing for driven upland game*!


not at 8 pounds odd it wouldnt

----------


## Mike H

Swung one of those three barrelled guns today. In the hand it didn't feel as weighty as I thought it was going to and it was surprisingly nice to mount and swing with. Interestingly it only weighs half a pound more than a Beretta Silver Pigeon. I definitely wouldn't say no to one if given it.

----------


## res

I think only three things matter. 

Fit
Suitable for steel
Budget

If you can, find a clay range that will fit you up with a few club or members guns so you start to get a idea of what right feels like and then start a list of what feels right-as has been said most salespeople won't bring it into the picture ESP at your pricepoint. 
After that, just watch tardme etc and don't be in a rush-if you wait some amazing deals come up if you have cash and can hit buy now without checking with anyone.  If you check latest listings 2/3 times a day just for shotguns it should only take a couple of min a day once you get the hang of it. 
You may not get it in time for this season but very high end stuff for cents in the dollar comes up more often the most think-it just sells very very fast so notifications are worthless.

----------


## lophortyx

yes the akkar tribores are a cool gun,but limited in their use. yes fit is important,but most shotguns will fit,you may have to play around a bit,fit a new recoil pad etc. but in my book it is not a biggy,the english place great emphasis on it,but then they sell the bespoke gun. the american attitude is one size fits all and you adapt to the gun.provided you are not an odd shape and your right eye is your master eye,i would not expect too many issues,from standard made shotguns.i would be wary of signs of abuse ie.damaged slots in screws,loose ribs,altered chokes etc.

----------


## Survy

All good advice, thanks to all. Will have a mosey down to serious shooters, those buggers looked after me good in the past they are always good for a natter or 2. Apart from the ones on Trademe, I will look at the baikal (Churchill 206 hunter), Mossberg and akkar. At the shops. And will make sure they do steel.
As I see it, they all gotta be better than my mav88

----------


## Bob Da Browning

Have you seen the Lanber in the for sale column? Interchoke & adjustable comb certainly worth a look, I know it keeps tempting me for my Grandson but I would have to sell his other guns first :-(

----------


## northdude

some of the early baikals don't shoot steel as i found out when I was looking

----------


## mikee

> some of the early baikals don't shoot steel as i found out when I was looking


Mostly I think cause they are usually choked, 3/4 and full or 1/2 and full for lead which is too much for steel. My Browning has 2 stampings on each tube 
1/2 choke = lead
full  = steel

----------


## northdude

where abouts are you if in auk I can put you on to a good guy to have a talk to and get a feel of some different types of guns

----------


## Survy

@northdude I'm out west akl.

Can anyone also tell me, when you get fitted for a under over, or fit as best as you can, do you then get a generic number or size to indicate your fit ? So you can rock up to a shop and say yeah I'm a such and such fitting ?

----------


## northdude

I just say I'm a misfit  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MAJOR F

Proper gun fitting is an art really some makers have a try gun that is fully adjustable they get it fitting just right and then they make the stock for you maybe a vist to your local clay club may have someone who knows the basics, to shoot ducks it doesnt have to be absolutly perfect but reasonal fit will put more birds in the bag .the two things i care about the most is 1 length of pull and 2 cast /length of pull is the distance between the first crock of your trigger finger back the length of your forarm to your elbow .cast ,stocks are usually given a little bit of cast to bring your eye into line with the barrels so if you are a right hander a little bit of righthand cast will be fine although i dont mind a gun with neutral(no cast )at all

----------


## Survy

Cool thanks for that major

----------


## Survy

Ok, so was lucky enough to get me an under over 12g. It shall remain nameless at this stage so I can illicit some general advice from other members.

I am aware the best way to understand and get the best use out of your shottie is to pattern it and try different loads to see what works best.
For the purpose of duck shooting, I'm looking at what 2 default chokes to run. The "all rounder default" 
I will be using lead.

 Now I know one of the main questions your thinking is how far you're hoping to shoot.

Let's say between 30-45 yards, what 2 chokes come to the top of your mind as being an all rounder ?
Would it be improved cylinder and modified ?

Next question, which barrel would you set them up on, the improved cylinder for your first shot, and if you miss and the duck banks away from you the modified would have the reach ? The I see how the trigger select comes into play now.

So it it wide then they're close and tight when they're far ?

----------


## mikee

1/4 an 1/2 all i use

----------


## gsp follower

> For the purpose of duck shooting, I'm looking at what 2 default chokes to run. The "all rounder default"
> *I will be using lead.*


not in a 12 gauge you wont young fella me lad,not for ducks :ORLY: 
so for steel id go depending on ranges,close over deekes, skeet and i/4 or  for general shooting,1/4 and half

----------


## Survy

> not in a 12 gauge you wont young fella me lad,not for ducks
> so for steel id go depending on ranges,close over deekes, skeet and i/4 or  for general shooting,1/4 and half


Sorry I stand corrected, teaches me to cram type on a iPhone. Steel for the duckies unless past the required meters, lead for the parries, hence the range

----------


## kotuku

1/4(improved cylinder)) and 1/2 (modified) are all I use in my 3 steel shooting guns ,albeit both 1/2s are fixed choke guns. My escort s/a(screw in chokes) is set up for geese as it handles both 2 3/4 and 3"rounds whereas my older Bentley Pointer s/a  and Baikal o/u are  fixed chokes and are 2 3/4"shells only. The previous owner of the Baikal had the chokes opened up when he bought it is my understanding.
 the pointer has been drilled for pinning,and the escort comes with a mag fitting to set this 3shot option up.

----------


## Pointer

Asking someone what chokes they use isn't the best approach.  Take the load you plan to use and see how it patterns with your current chokes. What is tight in one gun maybe loose in another. For example my Yildiz 20g patterns much looser with 1/4 than my miroku 20g with 1/4 with the same 1oz load of # 5

----------


## gsp follower

> ]Asking someone what chokes they use isn't the best approach.  Take the load you plan to use and see how it patterns with your current chokes. What is tight in one gun maybe loose in another.[/B] For example my Yildiz 20g patterns much looser with 1/4 than my miroku 20g with 1/4 with the same 1oz load of # 5


true enough there can be such a rift between different chokes from one maker let alone different makers and steel can really exasperate or mask the differences.

----------


## kotuku

as GSPFwould know this was my point .using these two ,ive a good idea how the guns behave and what is the most effective scenario to sew it up.in fact Im honest enough to say any misses are purely my fault!

----------


## Survy

All very good points, and thanks for the tips.
I will pattern it next week, I do appreciate all the open answers.

----------


## Petros_mk

> Really loving my Yildiz 20g


Does the job really  :Have A Nice Day: 
So easy to carry around...

----------

